# Firmware build v8.1 2018.32.5 2317e32 (8/30/2018)



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

A Model 3 in Washington just got this version...


----------



## itsnorm (Jan 19, 2018)

I just returned from a service appointment, and while still connected to the Tesla Service Wi-Fi, I received an alert about this update. Installed it this evening, and I get a completely blank "What's New" page. Completely blank. Talk about weird.


----------



## GenZer0 (May 23, 2018)

itsnorm said:


> I just returned from a service appointment, and while still connected to the Tesla Service Wi-Fi, I received an alert about this update. Installed it this evening, and I get a completely blank "What's New" page. Completely blank. Talk about weird.


Is the PIN to drive feature anywhere in the settings?


----------



## Jakey (Oct 6, 2016)

Just finished the update.


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

itsnorm said:


> I just returned from a service appointment, and while still connected to the Tesla Service Wi-Fi, I received an alert about this update. Installed it this evening, and I get a completely blank "What's New" page. Completely blank. Talk about weird.


Yeah mine popped up blank too. lol


----------



## itsnorm (Jan 19, 2018)

GenZer0 said:


> Is the PIN to drive feature anywhere in the settings?


Nope. Checked every settings screen and it's not there.


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

Do any of the recipients have FSD as a purchased option?


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

hdgmedic said:


> Do any of the recipients have FSD as a purchased option?


Not me.


----------



## Jakey (Oct 6, 2016)

Just EAP only.


----------



## twm01 (Jul 30, 2018)

Just got notification on my app that the s/w has been updated to 2018.32.5 - my car is in the service center.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

GenZer0 said:


> Is the PIN to drive feature anywhere in the settings?


it already has been said this would roll out just to the S/X initially, so don't expect to see it on a 3 until it's been well established on the others


----------



## plankeye (Oct 17, 2016)

Jakey said:


> Just finished the update.
> 
> View attachment 13925


Wow, 32K miles! Have you changed tires yet? If so, what did you get?


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

My car is heading into the service center on Wed to check the TPMS, by that time 33.1 will be out


----------



## Jakey (Oct 6, 2016)

plankeye said:


> Wow, 32K miles! Have you changed tires yet? If so, what did you get?


Same tires with I think 6 or 7 tire rotation. Still lots of thread left.


----------



## Signalhacker (Apr 2, 2018)

Updated to 2018.32.5 today. Release notes blank, too. I noticed handy animations in the owners manual, but maybe those showed up a while ago.

Also, all my slacker music playlists are gone. Logging out and back in to my personal account to bring them back didn’t work. I still have my favorite stations, but no playlists.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Mobile service ranger pushed 32.5 to me today while he was working on the car.


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

Actually the build numbers are based on week number aren’t they?
So any release next week really will be build #33.xx


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

Twiglett said:


> Actually the build numbers are based on week number aren't they?
> So any release next week really will be build #33.xx


Yes, they are, but based on the week of the base build, not the release date. Next week is week 36, but we shouldn't see any 36.x base builds until week 38


----------



## plankeye (Oct 17, 2016)

Jakey said:


> Same tires with I think 6 or 7 tire rotation. Still lots of thread left.


Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## yyzunderdog (May 28, 2018)

Got this today as well after a service centre visit. Same experience - blank release notes. 

I do have FSD - I think I remember someone asking.


----------



## bottomsup (Aug 20, 2018)

Just picked up my car. Same and blank notes


----------



## ronmis (Jul 10, 2018)

With so many updates coming out I'm guessing someone is messing up in their QA department. These builds are not tested properly and that's why once they release it, a bug is found and then they push out another update.

They've stopped pushing 32.5, so we'll probably see a new version tomorrow


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ronmis said:


> With so many updates coming out I'm guessing someone is messing up in their QA department. These builds are not tested properly and that's why once they release it, a bug is found and then they push out another update.


Maybe. It could also be that they create weekly builds rather than plan features for major releases. If a feature is ready, it goes in. If a build passes QA, it starts getting pushed out to a set of "alpha testers". If it seems ok, it expands to additional "beta testers", etc.

Vehicles tend to have a lot of variances, and they run in sometimes harsh conditions. It's difficult to test for all variances during development. As long as basic functions aren't compromised, I prefer that they go with these short release cycles and get updates out to us more quickly.


----------



## Silver Streak 3 (Apr 3, 2018)

Just got 32.5 and had the blank screen too!


----------



## samson (Mar 8, 2017)

Jakey said:


> Just finished the update.
> 
> View attachment 13925


How do you guys get latest update pushed?

Is it random or driving to Tesla Service?

Do you shutdown the vehicle and reboot disconnect wifi turn it ON or Put it on charger and wait for few min. I've had only 1 software update so far and at 2018.32.2


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

samson said:


> How do you guys get latest update pushed?
> 
> Is it random or driving to Tesla Service?
> 
> Do you shutdown the vehicle and reboot disconnect wifi turn it ON or Put it on charger and wait for few min. I've had only 1 software update so far and at 2018.32.2


When you're still on a relatively new release, don't rush for the latest release. It comes slowly and will come faster as it becomes verified.

I got 32.5 because a ranger pushed it when they were working on my car. I didn't ask for it, but he did it.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

Mine was in the Service Center last week, when I picked it up it had a notification for software update. I installed once I got home and I too had a blank release notes screen.


----------



## Greg Smith (Jun 23, 2018)

samson said:


> How do you guys get latest update pushed?
> 
> Is it random or driving to Tesla Service?
> 
> Do you shutdown the vehicle and reboot disconnect wifi turn it ON or Put it on charger and wait for few min. I've had only 1 software update so far and at 2018.32.2


You have a fairly up to date version. Don't worry about it. I'm still waiting over 2 months for an update from 24.1. I think they should have a Round-Robbin system but they seem to reset the random number generator at every release meaning some people will take awhile to get releases (Maybe months) while others will get 2 or 3 releases in that timeframe.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Hummmmm, wonder what this is......










Loading....


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Man! Oh well.


----------



## garnets88 (Apr 30, 2018)

Still on 32.5 
Is anyone else still on 32.5? Everyone I know is either on 36.x or 39.x


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garnets88 said:


> Still on 32.5
> Is anyone else still on 32.5? Everyone I know is either on 36.x or 39.x


the Maps update that was needed for 36.x (and beyond) required a wifi connection to download. does your car connect to wifi regularly? either way, it would be worth checking in with service as it would seem something is stuck if you are still back at 32.x and may need to have the FW done at a service center.

based on TeslaFi, there are only 13 of 975 Model 3s that have not yet gotten 36.x or higher.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> the Maps update that was needed for 36.x (and beyond) required a wifi connection to download. does your car connect to wifi regularly?


If you don't connect to WiFi, you'll get a pop-up on the screen telling you that you're running out-of-date maps, and you need to connect to WiFi to download map updates.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

garsh said:


> If you don't connect to WiFi, you'll get a pop-up on the screen telling you that you're running out-of-date maps, and you need to connect to WiFi to download map updates.


----------



## garnets88 (Apr 30, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> the Maps update that was needed for 36.x (and beyond) required a wifi connection to download. does your car connect to wifi regularly? either way, it would be worth checking in with service as it would seem something is stuck if you are still back at 32.x and may need to have the FW done at a service center.
> 
> based on TeslaFi, there are only 13 of 975 Model 3s that have not yet gotten 36.x or higher.
> 
> View attachment 16390


Yes, my car connects to wifi everyday. I called tesla service last week and asked them about the FW. They suggested I wait for 1 more week and if I still dont get an update, they will install it for me at the service center.


----------



## garnets88 (Apr 30, 2018)

@MelindaV @garsh I have not seen a notification like that, asking me to connect to wifi. Any suggestions on what I can do to get the update? Seems like its stuck at 32.5.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garnets88 said:


> @MelindaV @garsh I have not seen a notification like that, asking me to connect to wifi. Any suggestions on what I can do to get the update? Seems like its stuck at 32.5.


That's old enough that I'd guess your car failed to properly install an update previously and is now stuck. I suggest calling your service center.


----------



## garnets88 (Apr 30, 2018)

garsh said:


> That's old enough that I'd guess your car failed to properly install an update previously and is now stuck. I suggest calling your service center.


Will do. Thanks!


----------



## garnets88 (Apr 30, 2018)

garsh said:


> That's old enough that I'd guess your car failed to properly install an update previously and is now stuck. I suggest calling your service center.


I called Tesla service this morning. The service guy told he is sending the 36.2 update and I should receive it when my car is connected to wifi. No luck so far. Is there a way to keep the car awake. It disconnects from wifi as soon as it goes to sleep.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Did you get anything this afternoon? This is purely unscientific and just what I would do as an impatient person, I would hold the two buttons and boot it. It doesn't hurt anything and might just get it straightened out if something is just a little off. See if it makes any kind of difference until the SC gets back to you or you have to stop by.


----------



## garnets88 (Apr 30, 2018)

GDN said:


> Did you get anything this afternoon? This is purely unscientific and just what I would do as an impatient person, I would hold the two buttons and boot it. It doesn't hurt anything and might just get it straightened out if something is just a little off. See if it makes any kind of difference until the SC gets back to you or you have to stop by.


I did try the reset last night and that did not help.
This morning the SC guy told me that my car previously failed to install 36.2 and was stuck at 32.5.
I actually got the update notification an hour ago and installed it immediately. To my surprise, it installed 39.7.1.
The SC guy told I would first receive 36.2 before getting v9.


----------

